# Girls of The Borgias



## Flanagan (28 Nov. 2011)

Lotte Verbeek at IMDb.
Montserrat Lombard at IMDb.

Lotte Verbeek, Montserrat Lombard @ The Borgias: S01 E02 (2011) - 720/1080
AKA The Borgias: The Assassin
Videotype: mp4

Lotte Verbeek


 
62 sec | 27.8 MB | 1280x720
Download at Oron
Download at FileSonic



 
62 sec | 61.5 MB | 1920x1080
Download at Oron
Download at FileSonic

Montserrat Lombard



13 sec | 6.0 MB | 1280x720
Download at Oron
Download at FileSonic



 
13 sec | 13.2 MB | 1920x1080
Download at Oron
Download at FileSonic

Enjoy
Credit to celebskin4free.com


----------



## Flanagan (28 Nov. 2011)

*Holliday Grainger @ The Borgias: S01 E04 (2011) - 720/1080*


Holliday Grainger at IMDb.

Holliday Grainger @ The Borgias: S01 E04 (2011) - 720/1080
AKA The Borgias: Lucrezia's Wedding
Videotype: mp4



 
55 sec | 28.3 MB | 1280x720
Download at Oron
Download at FileSonic



 
55 sec | 55.2 MB | 1920x1080
Download at Oron
Download at FileSonic

Enjoy
Credit to celebskin4free.com


----------



## Flanagan (28 Nov. 2011)

*Emmanuelle Chriqui @ The Borgias: S01 E07 (2011) - 720/1080*


Emmanuelle Chriqui at IMDb.

Emmanuelle Chriqui @ The Borgias: S01 E07 (2011) - 720/1080
AKA The Borgias: Death, on a Pale Horse
Videotype: mp4



 
88 sec | 44.6 MB | 1280x720
Download at Oron
Download at FileSonic



 
88 sec | 87.0 MB | 1920x1080
Download at Oron
Download at FileSonic

Enjoy
Credit to celebskin4free.com


----------



## Flanagan (11 Apr. 2012)

*Jemima West, Melia Kreiling @ The Borgias: S02 E01 (2012) - 720p*


Jemima West at IMDb.
Melia Kreiling at IMDb.

Jemima West, Melia Kreiling @ The Borgias: S02 E01 (2012) - 720p
AKA The Borgias: The Borgia Bull
Videotype: mp4

Jemima West


 
45 sec | 22.8 MB | 1280x720
Download at Oron
Download at Filevelocity
Download at Turbobit

Melia Kreiling


 
74 sec | 37.3 MB | 1280x720
Download at Oron
Download at Filevelocity
Download at Turbobit

Enjoy
Credit to celebskin4free.com


----------



## Flanagan (28 Apr. 2012)

*Holliday Grainger, Jemima West @ The Borgias: S02 E02 (2012) - 720p*


Holliday Grainger at IMDb.
Jemima West at IMDb.

Holliday Grainger, Jemima West @ The Borgias: S02 E02 (2012) - 720p
AKA The Borgias: Paolo
Videotype: mp4



 
55 sec | 27.4 MB | 1280x720
Download at Oron
Download at Filevelocity
Download at Turbobit



 
20 sec | 10.3 MB | 1280x720
Download at Oron
Download at Filevelocity
Download at Turbobit

Enjoy
Credit to celebskin4free.com


----------



## Flanagan (28 Apr. 2012)

*Kellie Blaise @ The Borgias: S02 E03 (2012) - 720p*


Kellie Blaise at IMDb.

Kellie Blaise @ The Borgias: S02 E03 (2012) - 720p
AKA The Borgias: The Beautiful Deception
Videotype: mp4



 
192 sec | 96.4 MB | 1280x720
Download at Oron
Download at Filevelocity
Download at Turbobit

Enjoy
Credit to celebskin4free.com


----------



## Flanagan (7 Mai 2012)

*Gina McKee @ The Borgias: S02 E05 (2012) - 720p*


Gina McKee at IMDb.

Gina McKee @ The Borgias: S02 E05 (2012) - 720p
AKA The Borgias: The Choice
Videotype: mp4



 
174 sec | 77.2 MB | 1280x720
Download at Oron
Download at Rapidgator
Download at Filevelocity
Download at Turbobit

Enjoy
Credit to celebskin4free.com


----------



## Flanagan (22 Mai 2012)

*Gina McKee @ The Borgias: S02 E07 (2012) - 720p*


Gina McKee at IMDb.

Gina McKee @ The Borgias: S02 E07 (2012) - 720p
AKA The Borgias: The Siege at Forli
Videotype: mp4



 
20 sec | 10.6 MB | 1280x720
Download at Oron
Download at Uploaded
Download at Turbobit

Enjoy
Credit to celebskin4free.com


----------



## Flanagan (14 Apr. 2013)

*Lotte Verbeek, Montserrat Lombard @ The Borgias: S01 E02 (2011) - 720/1080*

! ReUp !

Lotte Verbeek at IMDb.
Montserrat Lombard at IMDb.

Lotte Verbeek, Montserrat Lombard @ The Borgias: S01 E02 (2011) - 720/1080
AKA The Borgias: The Assassin
Videotype: mp4

Lotte Verbeek


 
62 sec | 27.8 MB | 1280x720
Download at Uploaded



 
62 sec | 61.5 MB | 1920x1080
Download at Uploaded

Montserrat Lombard



13 sec | 6.0 MB | 1280x720
Download at Uploaded



 
13 sec | 13.2 MB | 1920x1080
Download at Uploaded

Enjoy


----------



## Flanagan (14 Apr. 2013)

*Holliday Grainger @ The Borgias: S01 E04 (2011) - 720/1080*

! ReUp !

Holliday Grainger at IMDb.

Holliday Grainger @ The Borgias: S01 E04 (2011) - 720/1080
AKA The Borgias: Lucrezia's Wedding
Videotype: mp4



 
55 sec | 28.3 MB | 1280x720
Download at Uploaded



 
55 sec | 55.2 MB | 1920x1080
Download at Uploaded

Enjoy


----------



## Flanagan (14 Apr. 2013)

*Emmanuelle Chriqui @ The Borgias: S01 E07 (2011) - 720/1080*

! ReUp !

Emmanuelle Chriqui at IMDb.

Emmanuelle Chriqui @ The Borgias: S01 E07 (2011) - 720/1080
AKA The Borgias: Death, on a Pale Horse
Videotype: mp4



 
88 sec | 44.6 MB | 1280x720
Download at Uploaded



 
88 sec | 87.0 MB | 1920x1080
Download at Uploaded

Enjoy


----------



## Flanagan (14 Apr. 2013)

*Jemima West, Melia Kreiling @ The Borgias: S02 E01 (2012) - 720p*

! ReUp !

Melia Kreiling at IMDb.

Jemima West, Melia Kreiling @ The Borgias: S02 E01 (2012) - 720p
AKA The Borgias: The Borgia Bull
Videotype: mp4

Jemima West


 
45 sec | 22.8 MB | 1280x720
Download at Uploaded

Melia Kreiling


 
74 sec | 37.3 MB | 1280x720
Download at Uploaded

Enjoy


----------



## Flanagan (14 Apr. 2013)

*Holliday Grainger, Jemima West @ The Borgias: S02 E02 (2012) - 720p*

! ReUp !

Holliday Grainger at IMDb.
Jemima West at IMDb.

Holliday Grainger, Jemima West @ The Borgias: S02 E02 (2012) - 720p
AKA The Borgias: Paolo
Videotype: mp4



 
55 sec | 27.4 MB | 1280x720
Download at Uploaded



 
20 sec | 10.3 MB | 1280x720
Download at Uploaded

Enjoy


----------



## Flanagan (14 Apr. 2013)

*Kellie Blaise @ The Borgias: S02 E03 (2012) - 720p*

! ReUp !

Kellie Blaise at IMDb.

Kellie Blaise @ The Borgias: S02 E03 (2012) - 720p
AKA The Borgias: The Beautiful Deception
Videotype: mp4



 
192 sec | 96.4 MB | 1280x720
Download at Uploaded

Enjoy


----------



## Flanagan (14 Apr. 2013)

*Gina McKee @ The Borgias: S02 E05 (2012) - 720p*

! ReUp !

Gina McKee at IMDb.

Gina McKee @ The Borgias: S02 E05 (2012) - 720p
AKA The Borgias: The Choice
Videotype: mp4



 
174 sec | 77.2 MB | 1280x720
Download at Uploaded

Enjoy


----------



## Flanagan (14 Apr. 2013)

*Gina McKee @ The Borgias: S02 E07 (2012) - 720p*

! ReUp !

Gina McKee at IMDb.

Gina McKee @ The Borgias: S02 E07 (2012) - 720p
AKA The Borgias: The Siege at Forli
Videotype: mp4



 
20 sec | 10.6 MB | 1280x720
Download at Uploaded

Enjoy


----------



## Flanagan (14 Apr. 2013)

*Holliday Grainger @ The Borgias: S03 E02 (2013) - 720*

Holliday Grainger at IMDb.

Holliday Grainger @ The Borgias: S03 E02 (2013) - 720
AKA The Borgias: The Purge
Videotype: mp4



 




 




 





192 sec | 72.2 MB | 1280x720
Download at Uploaded
Download at Rapidgator

Enjoy


----------



## Flanagan (28 Apr. 2013)

*Holliday Grainger, Réka Sinkó, Unidentified @ The Borgias: S03 E04 (2013) - 720*

Holliday Grainger at IMDb.

Holliday Grainger, Réka Sinkó, Unidentified @ The Borgias: S03 E04 (2013) - 720
AKA The Borgias: The Banquet of Chestnuts
Videotype: mp4



 

 


 

 


 

 


 

 


 

 
355 sec | 132.5 MB | 1280x720
Download at Uploaded
Download at Rapidgator

Enjoy
Credit to celebskin4free.com


----------



## Flanagan (5 Mai 2013)

*Ana Ularu @ The Borgias: S03 E05 (2013) - 720p*

Ana Ularu at IMDb.

Ana Ularu @ The Borgias: S03 E05 (2013) - 720p
AKA The Borgias: The Wolf and the Lamb
Videotype: mp4



 

 


 

 
57 sec | 26.3 MB | 1280x720
Download at Uploaded
Download at Rapidgator

Enjoy
Credit to celebskin4free.com


----------

